# Digital Transition: DirecTV Customized FCC List



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Received this from DirecTV. 

It a DirecTV customized FCC list for the digital transition. Requires Microsoft Excel or equivalent for viewing. Subject to change.


----------



## Grydlok (Mar 31, 2007)

Is this the same data as before?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=152327
But, this one is an excel file.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

jdspencer said:


> Yes.
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=152327
> But, this one is an excel file.


Actually its not the exact same. There is a mistake in it. It says KOAM CBS Joplin MO is changing to channel 13. Actually its KJFX and its a FOX affiliate that is changing to channel 13.


----------



## cashoe (Apr 27, 2007)

Incomplete data too, Wilkes-Barre/Scranton PA DMA info. 
Local FOX affiliate WOLF56 already carried by D* In addition to the six channels listed.


----------



## xzi (Sep 18, 2007)

WXXA just dropped out and now all stations in Albany, NY are on June 12th after all.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

you need to use the freeze pane function to hold row one in place.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow, that is almost completely wrong for MN. Wrong callsigns, wrong channels, wrong networks! There are only 1 or two that have partially correct data.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Denver CO is also all wrong except for one channel


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I found 2 errors in the Excel spreadsheet.. WITF-DT and WLYH-DT are both listed as already served by D* in the Harrisburg/Lancaster, PA market. Assuming I am understanding the term correctly. We get neither of these digital channels via D* yet.


----------



## apk8 (Sep 21, 2007)

I found another error on the list....WCIQ is listed as being in the Atlanta DMA but it is in Birmingham, Alabama.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Info for Dayton is now outdated. All stations are filing to delay, some until May 3, some until June 12.


----------



## Jasqid (Oct 26, 2008)

Youngstown OH isn't even on the list?
WKBN
WFMJ
WYFX
WYTV

?


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Jasqid said:


> Youngstown OH isn't even on the list?
> WKBN
> WFMJ
> WYFX
> ...


If all the stations are transitioning in June it won't be on the list....


----------



## butters (Sep 25, 2007)

No Traverse City MI either...


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Again, I have to ask what this has to do with DirecTV? Most DMA's are, and have been for some time, supplying both DirecTV and DISH with digital locals. They have been off analog for some time.

http://www.mstv.org/docs/sattransschedule.pdf

What am I missing here?


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Herdfan said:


> What am I missing here?


Some of the locals (already transitioned) will be switching over to new channels come next week.

That's the only thing I can figure out why DirecTV would want this list... though why they didn't bother to edit out DMAs they don't offer (yet), I have no idea.

*EDIT:* I just read Satelliteracer's post. It makes sense now, though the list is FULL of errors!

~Alan


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> Some of the locals (already transitioned) will be switching over to new channels come next week.
> 
> *EDIT:* I just read Satelliteracer's post. It makes sense now, though the list is FULL of errors!


Well, Our CBS affiliate, WOWK shut off its analog feed on January 29 due to damage from an ice storm. At this point, they transitioned to their post transition frequency DT13.

Now, DirecTV knew this as they were able to: 1) keep SD LIL up and running and 2) update OTA data so that receivers could keep receiving OTA. So why is it on the list as a 2/17 station?

That link to Satelliteracer's post doesn't work.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I will let the creator of the list know about this thread and the errors.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Herdfan said:


> Well, Our CBS affiliate, WOWK shut off its analog feed on January 29 due to damage from an ice storm. At this point, they transitioned to their post transition frequency DT13.


Now, DirecTV knew this as they were able to: 1) keep SD LIL up and running and 2) update OTA data so that receivers could keep receiving OTA. So why is it on the list as a 2/17 station?

That link to Satelliteracer's post doesn't work. [/QUOTE]

Fixed the link.

The list came from the FCC and it's FULL of mistakes just like a recent FCC list that this pretty much copied.

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys. I will let the creator of the list know about this thread and the errors.


Let him know about these as well:

FYI: DTV Transition Schedule for DIRECTV

List of stations going early with DTV

The top one contains mention of MULTIPLE errors (including a few I mentioned). The second one does not at this time, but may list some shortly.

~Alan


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys. I will let the creator of the list know about this thread and the errors.


That's greatly appreciated, Chris. While you're at it, please inform them that there's a city in South Central NY named Corning that has FOX affiliate (WYDC) and a PBS affiliate (WSKA). TIA.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

My assumption was that this list was meaningful to the extent that DirecTV was aware of the listed stations intents and how it would affect the available channels and OTA guide data when using the HR20 or AM-21 for integrated OTA. What is becoming apparent is that this is going to be an impossible task to stay ahead of as the stations seem to be changing their minds at a rapid pace...


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

There was an article in this morning's paper that the FCC had asked WSAZ (NBC) to shut off analog 1 day early and they were going to do so. It also said that the 2 SBG stations, WCHS and WVAH, were going to stay on until 6/12.

I hope D* got the memo.


----------



## Cybercowboy (Sep 14, 2007)

joshjr said:


> Actually its not the exact same. There is a mistake in it. It says KOAM CBS Joplin MO is changing to channel 13. Actually its KJFX and its a FOX affiliate that is changing to channel 13.


I just rescanned a few minutes ago and this channel shows up as KOAMDT2, Channel 14-1. Also all my DVR settings on this Fox station moved over automatically, which is cool.

KOAM (CBS-7) and KJFX (FOX-14) are both owned by the same company and that's why the FOX station shows up as KOAMDT2 apparently. It was their analog feed that changed from 14 to 13.


----------



## Brian Hanasky (Feb 22, 2008)

WTRF DT in Wheeling WV was scheduled to shut down analog at 12:30pm today. They will switch their digital UHF singal to the VHF that was previously used for analog. 

I hope that Directv was notified and the correct information is in my HR20 so when I rescan it will pick it up.

FYI for anybody who cares about this DMA WTOV DT will not switch today as they had hoped. The FCC blocked that plan. No new date has been announced for WTOV yet.


----------



## GolfProRM (Sep 4, 2008)

KOLN TV in Lincoln, NE switched from channel 25 to channel 10 at 11:50 PM last night, and I don't believe they've updated the mapping yet as my AM21 can't get it. I've reset the settings and re-run the setup a couple times but I still can't pick it up. I can get it when connected directly to my TV, so I'm fairly confident they haven't updated the data for the AM21 yet.


----------



## CorpITGuy (Apr 12, 2007)

Brian Hanasky said:


> WTRF DT in Wheeling WV was scheduled to shut down analog at 12:30pm today. They will switch their digital UHF singal to the VHF that was previously used for analog.


Ugh, I hate it when these stations try to save a few bucks by abandoning their FCC assigned UHF "upgrade" and instead go back to VHF. My local PBS affiliate is run by complete idiots and they elected to do the same thing.


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 1, 2005)

CorpITGuy said:


> Ugh, I hate it when these stations try to save a few bucks by abandoning their FCC assigned UHF "upgrade" and instead go back to VHF. My local PBS affiliate is run by complete idiots and they elected to do the same thing.


My local ABC is doing the same thing. I am just hoping that my current directional antenna can pick it up. Will find out in a few hours I guess. I just hope direct gets my hr20s and hr10 update fast so I can record ABC in hd again. I figure will miss out a few weeks of HD lost which sucks.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

KOLN Lincoln

The 10.1 main channel works but the 10.2 sub channel does not. It worked before the conversion.


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 1, 2005)

Looks like I have to find a new antenna the new VHF signal is so weak hardly registers. I can only hope to find a monster VHF antenna for a reasonable price. I am not very happy freaking stations should all be forced to UHF.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Cybercowboy said:


> I just rescanned a few minutes ago and this channel shows up as KOAMDT2, Channel 14-1. Also all my DVR settings on this Fox station moved over automatically, which is cool.
> 
> KOAM (CBS-7) and KJFX (FOX-14) are both owned by the same company and that's why the FOX station shows up as KOAMDT2 apparently. It was their analog feed that changed from 14 to 13.


I called Tribune and got it fixed. Their digital channel is 14-1 and if you reset up your antenna again then it should pull through and make the 7-2 go away.


----------

